# I failed my G2 exit driver's test



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

The triumph is that I let myself be upset and cry over it for about three my Chemical Romance Songs and then I got out of bed. Before I probably would have spent half the day in bed, but I didn't let it get the best of me. I just told myself that yes, I probably needed more practice. The reason that it upset me so much was that he said that I have to look around in traffic when I stopped and that is a huge weakness of mine since I'm terrified that people are staring at me. 

I'm going to go to driver's school for a few lessons and then retake the test.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I failed it the first time I took it too. They're notoriously picky.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, they are picky. They unfortunately have to be.
I failed the first time myself. I stopped ahead of the stop sign on the stop bar - not good - especially when people might cross the street.

The second time I passed with flying colors - but got a 90/100 on the driving part because I took one curve too slow and one too fast (we have yellow signs with "suggested" curve speeds as opposed to stright-road speed.

Good job on trying, though - you now know what to expect :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I failed it my first time too. She said I was going to slow which really annoyed me because I NEVER drive slow, I only drove like that because I thought that's what they wanted you to do :stu 

Anyway I passed it the next time, I was a little confused about the whole speed thing but it went pretty smoothly.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: I failed my G2 exit driver's test*



batman can said:


> I failed it my first time too. She said I was going to slow which really annoyed me because I NEVER drive slow, I only drove like that because I thought that's what they wanted you to do :stu
> 
> Anyway I passed it the next time, I was a little confused about the whole speed thing but it went pretty smoothly.


I was also confused about the speed. The first time I took it, one of the reasons I failed was because I was going over the speed limit (it wasn't much, just keeping up with the flow of traffic). So on the retest a few months later, I MADE SURE I was going under the limit. Well, about five minutes in, the tester (a different one) said something like, "You can go faster than this. Try to keep up with the rest of the traffic."

:roll


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

i failed the first time to, no big deal, i was pissed but passed easily the second time, my cousin failed like 4-5 times cause he kept telling off the testers :lol


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

What a G2 exit drivers test? Just a normal one or one of them special ones for like motorcycles and crap


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I failed the written the first time and passed both driving ones the first time.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: I failed my G2 exit driver's test*



SunLite said:


> What a G2 exit drivers test? Just a normal one or one of them special ones for like motorcycles and crap


It's a normal one. Here we have a graduated system, where we have to take two tests to get the full G license. Or is it licence? Licensce? I can never spell that right. Anyway, the G2 exit test, the one you have to pass in order to get the full G, is famous for being difficult to pass. I've heard something like a 70% failure rate for the first time.


----------

